# Druck aufs Vorderrad



## EllisGambor (14. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein neuer Lenker hat mich zum Grübeln gebracht.
Ich bin immer in einer für mich zentralen Position (Gorilla) gefahren, jedoch taugte mir der Flatbar bei Touren nichts, da ich des öfteren Nackenschmerzen bekam. Auf Empfehlung von 2, 3 Leuten habe ich dann zum 35mm Rise gegriffen und da fühlt sich die Grundposition natürlich ganz anders an.
Den gleichen Druck aufs Vorderrad bekomme ich mit dem Rise nicht mehr hin, dafür müsste ich mich gefühlt auf den Lenker setzen. Allerdings stehe ich auch im Gorilla jetzt besser im Bike, ich kann die Fersen besser hängen lassen was auch auf Dauer entspannter ist.

Warum Grübel ich also ?

In dem einem Fahrtechnik Video höre ich, man braucht Druck auf dem Vorderrad, mit der Brust am besten direkt über den Lenker
(so war es bei mir beim Flatbar, Beine überm Tretlager und auf Dauer anstrengend für die Beine im Vergleich zu jetzt)

Beim nächsten Video hört man, zentral im Bike stecken, die Hände halten nur den Lenker man sollte den Lenker loslassen können in der Position
( mit dem 35mm Rise Lenker ist dies so möglich, nicht dauerhaft nur mal kurz, aber beim Flatbar war dies undenkbar. Ich stehe meiner Meinung nach besser im Bike, aber durch die 3 Jahre Flatbar fühlt es sich komisch an, das ich nicht mehr direkt auf dem Lenker hänge )


Was sind eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen Und warum wird von der Grundposition so unterschiedliches Wissen verteilt, was sich Grundlegend unterscheidet.

Den Gorilla bitte nicht als rein statische Position werten, nur weil man diesen einnimmt heißt das nicht das man zu Statue wird 😆


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2022)

Schau dir Mal ein paar internationale / englische Videos an... Gorilla wird da mehr oder weniger Gar nicht gelehrt. Weil es eine zu statische Position ist. Man ist immer dynamisch unterwegs aus einer zentralen Position heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (14. April 2022)

"Grundpositon" ist für mich keine statische Haltung sondern Situationsabhänging. Verlagere mein Gewicht dynamisch dahin wo es halt gerade gebraucht wird. Fahr ich ne Kurve, brauch ich mehr Druck aufm Vorderad. Rumpel ich geradeaus über ein Wurzelfeld, is der Lenker eher locker.
Bekommst du mit deinem neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise keinen ordentlichen Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad, is es vielleicht zuviel des guten. Vielleicht kannst ja noch mit den Spacern und oder Vorbaulänge ein wenig spielen um nen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden...


----------



## EllisGambor (14. April 2022)

Mit der Dynamik ist mir bewusst, diese nutze ich auch. Der Gorilla, wegen der Haltung. Sonst könnte man ja auch aufrecht aufrecht stehend fahren und dynamisch die Hüfte nach vorne und hinten bewegen  für die druckverteilung um es mal überspitzt zu sagen ^^

Das ist auch eine Sache was ich schon oft festgestellt habe, das viele den Gorilla mit einer statischen Haltung verbinden, was meiner Meinung nach falsch ist. Im Gorilla kann man sich auch dynamisch bewegen, diese Haltung verlassen und wieder einnehmen.

Mit den Spacern habe ich noch vor, da habe ich noch ein paar zum experimentieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2022)

Auch so wie in D vielfach gelehrt ist ein so massives ausdrehen der Ellenbogen wenig sinnvoll gab da ein sehr schönes Video im Fahrtechnik Video fahren. Wo es um Natural position ging. Und eines von einem Physio.


----------



## EllisGambor (14. April 2022)

Hast du zufällig einen Link ?
Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. April 2022)

Hier wird eigentlich alles gesagt:





Deutlich besser, nachvollziehbarer und nicht so rigide wie das Lee McCormack Zeug.


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. April 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Hier wird eigentlich alles gesagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich eine der besten Videoreihen zum Thema Fahrtechnik. Nicht nur allein wegen dem sympatischen Typen.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (14. April 2022)

Von 0-5mm Rise auf 35mm ist ein gewaltiger Schritt. Aus einer Erfahrung empfehle ich dir: Mach lieber zwei 15mm Schritte und lass dir jeweils viel Zeit.

Der Unterschied fühlt sich irre groß an, für das, wie wenige Zentimeter es tatsächlich sind. Das ist wichtig sich das klar zu machen.

Um durch den höheren Lenker nicht weiter hinten zu landen hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Ellenbogen etwas mehr anwinkeln.
2. Beine etwas mehr strecken.

Maßnahme #1 hält den Schwerpunkt auf der gewohnten Höhe und ermöglicht geschmeidig aktives Fahren.

Maßnahme #2 spart Kraft in den Beinen, entspannt den Nacken, bringt Überblick und ermöglicht druckvoll aktives Fahren.

Ist der Lenker höher, gewinnst du unter dem Strich Handlungsmöglichkeiten. Es lohnt sich, sich daran zu gewöhnen. Auch wenn es sich erst einmal langsamer anfühlt oder zunächst einmal vielleicht auch tatsächlich langsamer ist auf deinen gewohnten Strecken.

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren!


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2022)

Ja, das sind leider die Verwirrungen der Fahrtechnik-Wissenschaften haha 

Im ausführlichen aktuellen Video dazu erkläre ich ab Minute 6:10 kurz, warum man wenn man ausbalanciert im Bike steht gut Druck auf BEIDE Räder bringt:






Also locker im Bike stehen und situativ die Körperhaltung dem Trail anpassen, ich rate wie es international auch Lehrstandard ist für einen ausbalancierten Stand auf beiden Füßen mit "light hands" (keinen Druck auf den Lenker bringen bis auf Ausnahmen)

LG,
Marc


----------



## der Trixxer (15. April 2022)

Ich fahre schon lange Lenker mit hohem Rise. Ich habe festgestellt das es sehr darauf ankommt wie weit man den Lenker nach vorne oder hinten kippt. Damit kann man sich ewig spielen, bis man die richtige Position gefunden hat. Was mir gut passt, wenn die Mitte der Griffe in etwa in einer Flucht mit der Achse der Gabelrohre liegt, von der Seite gepeilt. Der Backsweep des Lenkers spielt auch eine große Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (15. April 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher.

Hab mir die Vids mal angesehen, werde es weiter testen. Ja vom Gefühl liegen Welten dazwischen, vorher war es für mich durch den Flatbar garnicht möglich light Hands zu fahren, hatte immer virl Druck vorne drauf, da ich mich sonst mehr wie Passagier statt Pilot fühlte. Jetzt mit dem hohen Rise, habe ich aufeinmal automatisch light hands und es fühlt sich erstmal so an, als würde in jeder Kurve mein Vorderrad wegrutschen, da einfach der Druck  welchen ich mir angewöhnt habe fehlt.
Wie im Pinkbike Video bekomme ich meine Fersen jetzt so richtig tief runter, Klickpedale unterstützen das dazu auch noch 😀 da ich sorglos einfach hängen lassen kann.

Die Parks öffnen ja jetzt nach und nach, werde mich dann mal rantasten und schauen wie es sich dann anfühlt. 

Ist das Gefühl beim springen jetzt mit dem höheren Rise eigentlich auch anders ?


----------



## EllisGambor (15. April 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon lange Lenker mit hohem Rise. Ich habe festgestellt das es sehr darauf ankommt wie weit man den Lenker nach vorne oder hinten kippt. Damit kann man sich ewig spielen, bis man die richtige Position gefunden hat. Was mir gut passt, wenn die Mitte der Griffe in etwa in einer Flucht mit der Achse der Gabelrohre liegt, von der Seite gepeilt. Der Backsweep des Lenkers spielt auch eine große Rolle.


Werde es mal testen, habe aktuell ne gute Position, aber mal markieren und mit der Flucht testen kann ja nicht schaden.

Aber meinst du wirklich die Achse ? Also die Steckachse ?
Das wäre ja dann sehr stark von Vorbau, Offset und Federweglänge  abhängig.
Die Gabelbrücke hätte ich jetzt eher dafür rangezogen, mit viel Federweg und kurzen Vorbau kommt man doch nicht über die Achse  oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler.


----------



## der Trixxer (15. April 2022)

Ich meine die Achse der Tauchrohre von der Seite gesehen. Meine Mitte der Griffe liegt in der Flucht Der Tauchrohrachse nach oben verlängert.

Oder so ähnlich wie hier beschrieben, ca. 10mm vor Steuerrohrachse (einfach mal 5 Bilder runter scrollen):









						Banshee Titan - Custom Built Downcountry Attempter - Aston MTB
					

Here's the full review of my Banshee Titan. Completely custom built, tested, tuned and upgraded to near-perfection. You can win this bike and support independent reviews at the same time!




					astonmtb.com


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2022)

Achso, zu dem Lenker habe ich jetzt noch nichts geschrieben - ja, das mit dem mehr an Rise und / oder Backsweep ist m.E. eine super Sache! Auch einige Bike-Profis schwören auch darauf. Ich finde es einfach auch ergonomischer und komme natürlich aus einer Zeit, wo mehr Rise auch etabliert war bevor die flachen Race-Enduro-Lenker mit 800 mm Breite zum Trend wurden haha


----------



## pytek (16. April 2022)

Ich merke das eigentlich ganz einfach ob ich zu weit hinten hänge und zwar bei längeren Trails wird das hintere Bein mehr belastet und somit ermüdet schneller.


----------



## Roebel-G (16. April 2022)

Ben Cathro erklärt das Ganze doch eigentlich recht gut. Im gemässigten Gelände ist der Kräfte sparende „Boss-Stand“ -zentral über dem Bike, gestreckte Beine- anzustreben. Sobald die Strecke anspruchsvoller wird, darf es dann auch mal ein dynamischer Gorilla werden. Spätestens wenn man sich die Zähne am Lenker anschlägt, weiss man, dass man viel zu tief war. Schlussendlich ist es viel wichtiger sich einfach auf dem Bike wohl zu fühlen und ein paar fahrtechnische No-Gos zu vermeiden. Bis ins kleinste Detail Fahrtechniken und Bikegeometrien auszudiskutieren ist zwar ein schöner Zeitvertreib, bringt aber in der Praxis nicht wahnsinnig viel. Ein Fahrtechnikkurs schon viel mehr, wobei man auch hier, respektive danach, aufpassen muss, dass man vor lauter „Die perfekte Fahrtechnik geht also SO und ich muss das jetzt unbedingt hinbekommen!“ nicht das Wohlbefinden auf dem Bike verliert. Zumindest wenn man zuvor eigentlich gut unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (16. April 2022)

Roebel-G schrieb:


> Ben Cathro erklärt das Ganze doch eigentlich recht gut. Im gemässigten Gelände ist der Kräfte sparende „Boss-Stand“ -zentral über dem Bike, gestreckte Beine- anzustreben. Sobald die Strecke anspruchsvoller wird, darf es dann auch mal ein dynamischer Gorilla werden. Spätestens wenn man sich die Zähne am Lenker anschlägt, weiss man, dass man viel zu tief war. Schlussendlich ist es viel wichtiger sich einfach auf dem Bike wohl zu fühlen und ein paar fahrtechnische No-Gos zu vermeiden. Bis ins kleinste Detail Fahrtechniken und Bikegeometrien auszudiskutieren ist zwar ein schöner Zeitvertreib, bringt aber in der Praxis nicht wahnsinnig viel. Ein Fahrtechnikkurs schon viel mehr, wobei man auch hier, respektive danach, aufpassen muss, dass man vor lauter „Die perfekte Fahrtechnik geht also SO und ich muss das jetzt unbedingt hinbekommen!“ nicht das Wohlbefinden auf dem Bike verliert. Zumindest wenn man zuvor eigentlich gut unterwegs war.


Ich finde auch, man kann viel zerreden und zuviel nachdenken. Es kommt auch immer darauf an was man für einen Background hat z. B. gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl, Fitness, andere Sportarten für die man eine gute Koordination braucht. Ich lerne viel durch das Beobachten anderer Biker, vor allem im Bikepark wo ich meist alleine bin, hänge ich mich schon mal hinter bessere und schnellere Biker und lass mich ziehen.

Ich schaue mir selten Fahrtechnik Videos an, aber das verlinkte Video ist super. Vor allem der Tip, dass man die Griffe mal etwas lockerer Greifen soll um die zentrale Position über dem Bike zu erspüren. Manchmal wenn ich mich dabei erwische das ich zu verkrampft fahre wenn der Trail flacher und einfacher ist, mache ich das auch.


----------



## zoltaaaan (17. April 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Ich merke das eigentlich ganz einfach ob ich zu weit hinten hänge und zwar bei längeren Trails wird das hintere Bein mehr belastet und somit ermüdet schneller.


Die Kurbelarme sind in der Mitte gelagert wie eine Wippe. Beide Füße tragen die gleiche Last. Rein logisch kann ich das also nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn dein hinterer Fuß stärker belastet wäre, würde der nach unten wandern.


----------



## mad raven (17. April 2022)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Die Kurbelarme sind in der Mitte gelagert wie eine Wippe. Beide Füße tragen die gleiche Last. Rein logisch kann ich das also nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn dein hinterer Fuß stärker belastet wäre, würde der nach unten wandern.


Ich vermute es geht um den Unterschied Muskelkraft zu physikalischer Kraft. 
Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich: Die Muskeln um hinteren Bein müssen mehr arbeiten


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2022)

Einfach mal die vordere Ferse hängen lassen, dann verteilt sich der Schmerz auch vernünftig


----------



## pytek (17. April 2022)

.


----------



## pytek (17. April 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich vermute es geht um den Unterschied Muskelkraft zu physikalischer Kraft.
> Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich: Die Muskeln um hinteren Bein müssen mehr arbeiten


So meinte ich es auch, wenn man das Gewicht zu weit nach hinten verlagert ist doch eigentlich logisch, dass das hintere Bein mehr belastet wird oder nicht?


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Einfach mal die vordere Ferse hängen lassen, dann verteilt sich der Schmerz auch vernünftig


Werde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Mimsey (20. April 2022)

Ist doch genau was Ben da im Video sagt, hört auf Squats auf dem Fahrrad zu machen... 
Das Vordere Bein ist ausgestreckter als das Hintere, ihr steht auf dem Hinteren Bein im einbeinigem Squat sozusagen. 
Wie in dem Video gesagt, Beine mehr Strecken und zentraler... mehr chill.



EllisGambor schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher.
> 
> Hab mir die Vids mal angesehen, werde es weiter testen. Ja vom Gefühl liegen Welten dazwischen, vorher war es für mich durch den Flatbar garnicht möglich light Hands zu fahren, hatte immer virl Druck vorne drauf, da ich mich sonst mehr wie Passagier statt Pilot fühlte. Jetzt mit dem hohen Rise, habe ich aufeinmal automatisch light hands und es fühlt sich erstmal so an, als würde in jeder Kurve mein Vorderrad wegrutschen, da einfach der Druck  welchen ich mir angewöhnt habe fehlt.
> Wie im Pinkbike Video bekomme ich meine Fersen jetzt so richtig tief runter, Klickpedale unterstützen das dazu auch noch 😀 da ich sorglos einfach hängen lassen kann.
> ...


Du sollst nicht sorglos einfach die Ferse hängen lassen.. 
vor allem nicht mit Klicks, wenn du einfach hängen lässt, dann ist dein Dämpfer doch schon durchgeschlagen, gerade mit klickern is doch das geile, dass du normal aufm Pedal stehen kannst, mit gespannter Feder sozusagen.


----------



## trialsrookie (26. April 2022)

Wurde eh schon sehr viel Gutes geschrieben, aber dazu noch kurz:


EllisGambor schrieb:


> In dem einem Fahrtechnik Video höre ich, man braucht Druck auf dem Vorderrad, mit der Brust am besten direkt über den Lenker
> (so war es bei mir beim Flatbar, Beine überm Tretlager und auf Dauer anstrengend für die Beine im Vergleich zu jetzt)
> 
> Beim nächsten Video hört man, zentral im Bike stecken, die Hände halten nur den Lenker man sollte den Lenker loslassen können in der Position
> ( mit dem 35mm Rise Lenker ist dies so möglich, nicht dauerhaft nur mal kurz, aber beim Flatbar war dies undenkbar. Ich stehe meiner Meinung nach besser im Bike, aber durch die 3 Jahre Flatbar fühlt es sich komisch an, das ich nicht mehr direkt auf dem Lenker hänge )



Das Problem bei den Fahrtechnik Videos ist oft, dass Tips für unterschiedliche Situationen gegeben wird. Wenn du eine schnelle Kurve mit wenig Grip vom Untergrund her mit einem halbwegs aktuellem Bike fährst, macht es schon Sinn wie in Video 1 gennant bewusst nach vorne zu gehen um Druck am VR zu haben. Wer das mit light hands fahren kann/will, bitte... falls es gelingt, großer Respekt!

Sobald es etwas steiler bergab geht hast du aber in den meisten Situationen immer genug Gewicht am VR (halbwegs korrekte Körperhaltung vorausgesetzt), da musst du nicht extra noch nach vorne gehen. Bzw. ist bergab - gerade weil man da ja immer / zwischendurch bremst - light hands oder alles Gewicht auf den Pedalen nahezu unmöglich bzw. nicht sinnvoll.

Auf einem moderat schweren Stück zB mit paar Wurzeln oder Steinen ist die zentrale, lockere Haltung aus Video 2 wieder voll ok. Lenker am besten nicht kurz vor der Wurzel loslassen 

Einfach mal experimentieren bzw. Schlüsselstellen unterschiedlich fahren und sich selber dabei filmen... Bringt immer gute Erkenntnisse!


----------



## EllisGambor (30. April 2022)

Kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits. 
War gestern in Winterberg, fühlte sich sehr komisch an vor allem in Anlieger. Ich hatte mehr das Gefühl das Bike zieht mich durch als das ich durch fahre, direkt natürlich wieder versuch mehr Last vorne drauf zu bringen. 
Habe dann mal 5mm vom Spacerturm runtergenommen und in der nächsten Abfahrt nochmal 5. Man was für ein Erlebnis  ich habe immernoch viel weniger den Druck von früher vorne drauf und es fühlt sich so viel besser an. Es fühlt sich für mich so an, als wäre ich früher nur mit dem Vorderrad im Anlieger gefahren. Ich bin ich jetzt auch viel schneller, habe nicht mehr die Angst das ich zu hoch komme, damit hatte ich früher Probleme, das ich das Bike nicht runter bekommen habe. Ich war Ende der Saison mit dem alten Lenker und Anfang mit dem neuen Lenker, dazwischen war Pause. Liegt also wirklich am Lenker 

Leider wurde mein Tag 2h eher beendet, beim landen eines Tables in die Wasserablaufrinne gekommen. In dem Sinne trag immer einen Anständigen Helm !
Letztes Jahr habe ich dort öfters Leute mit Halbschale gesehen.....


----------



## pytek (30. April 2022)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits.
> War gestern in Winterberg, fühlte sich sehr komisch an vor allem in Anlieger. Ich hatte mehr das Gefühl das Bike zieht mich durch als das ich durch fahre, direkt natürlich wieder versuch mehr Last vorne drauf zu bringen.
> Habe dann mal 5mm vom Spacerturm runtergenommen und in der nächsten Abfahrt nochmal 5. Man was für ein Erlebnis  ich habe immernoch viel weniger den Druck von früher vorne drauf und es fühlt sich so viel besser an. Es fühlt sich für mich so an, als wäre ich früher nur mit dem Vorderrad im Anlieger gefahren. Ich bin ich jetzt auch viel schneller, habe nicht mehr die Angst das ich zu hoch komme, damit hatte ich früher Probleme, das ich das Bike nicht runter bekommen habe. Ich war Ende der Saison mit dem alten Lenker und Anfang mit dem neuen Lenker, dazwischen war Pause. Liegt also wirklich am Lenker
> 
> ...


Du hast den Lenker um 10 mm runter gesetzt und hast weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (30. April 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Du hast den Lenker um 10 mm runter gesetzt und hast weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad?


Für mich hört es sich so an, das er jetzt mehr Druck hat, aber noch nicht soviel wie früher


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. April 2022)

Oder nicht bewusst mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad gibt?


----------



## EllisGambor (30. April 2022)

Wie im vorherigen Verlauf raus zu sehen, hatte ich vorher einen Flatbar und jetzt einen 35mm.

Also weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad mit dem runtergesetzten 35mm, als mit dem 35mm auf gleicher Höhe wie der Flatbar, aber weitaus weniger als wie mit dem Flatbar.


----------



## Steffmann45 (30. April 2022)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> In dem einem Fahrtechnik Video höre ich, man braucht Druck auf dem Vorderrad,


Nein, kannst du einfach ausprobieren. Nimm eine Stufe, gib Druck über den Lenker aufs Vorderrad und versuche drüber zu rollen. Dann mach das ganze nochmal und schiebe das Rad mit leichtem Druck übers Tretlage mit 2 Finger über die Stufe. Das erklärt sich dann ganz von selbst. Wenn Du zentral im Bike stehst, hast Du automatisch genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Alle anderen Experimente enden mit OTB.


----------



## Steffmann45 (30. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> . Fahr ich ne Kurve, brauch ich mehr Druck aufm Vorderad.


Ne, brauchst du eigentlich nicht, wenn Du zentral überm Tretlager stehst. Vor allem bei den neuen Geometrien. Aber will nicht klugscheissern. Wichtig ist, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## trialsrookie (1. Mai 2022)

Steffmann45 schrieb:


> Ne, brauchst du eigentlich nicht, wenn Du zentral überm Tretlager stehst. Vor allem bei den neuen Geometrien. Aber will nicht klugscheissern. Wichtig ist, dass es funktioniert.


Ich will auch nicht klugscheissern aber mit aktuellen Geometrien hast du weniger Druck am Vorderrad als noch bei älteren Rädern, wenn du bei beiden zentral über dem Tretlager stehst = das Gewicht lastet auf den Pedalen. Längere Front (flacher Lenkwinkel...) bei annähernd gleichbleibender Kettenstrebenlänge = mehr Gewicht am Hinterrad. Das Experiment "Stufe überrollen" ist auch leider nicht sehr hilfreich, weil es darum ja gar nicht geht. Beim Überrollen von Hindernissen ist ein Druck am VR kontraproduktiv, außer natürlich kurz davor komprimieren und dann hilft dir die Entlastung unmittelbar beim Hindernis. Was du da schreibst ist ja nicht falsch aber eben eine andere Situation als Kurve fahren. Das zeigt aber auch warum Tipps immer extrem situationsabhängig sind. Standardmäßig zentral stehen und Gewicht auf den Pedalen ist ok aber in manchen Situationen kann man's auch besser = anders machen.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Mai 2022)

Ich finde die ganzen Diskussionen über Haltungen kontraproduktiv. Es geht um Impulse, der ganze Ablauf ist immer dynamisch.

Es ist immer

1. Was war vor einem Augenblick?
2. Was ist jetzt?
3. Was will ich erreichen?

Punkte 1. und 2. definieren die Voraussetzungen, aus denen heraus im Sinne von Punkt 3. gehandelt wird.


----------



## WOli (2. Mai 2022)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ich finde die ganzen Diskussionen über Haltungen kontraproduktiv. Es geht um Impulse, der ganze Ablauf ist immer dynamisch.



Ja, das sehe ich inzwischen auch so (keine Wunder, ich hab ja schließlich gute Lehrer )

Wenn man Fahrtechnik auf diese Weise betrachten will, wird die Vermittlung bzw. Lehre aber schwieriger und komplexer, weil es ja keine allgemeingültigen Regeln mehr gibt und alles situationsbedingt und dann auch noch dynamisch betrachtet werden muss.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das der Grund ist, weshalb üblicherweise lastfreier Lenker und Gewicht auf den Pedalen gelehrt wird. Das ist gut zu verstehen und man macht damit erst mal keine kritischen Fehler und es funktioniert in weiten Bereichen sehr gut.

...wobei lastfreier Lenker wohl sowieso nicht heißt, dass keine Impulse auf den Lenker gegeben werden dürfen, sondern dass die Grundstellung eben lastfrei ist - und damit kein anhaltender Druck (=Gewicht) auf den Lenker gegeben wird.


----------



## zoltaaaan (2. Mai 2022)

"Ellbogen raus" hilft auch erstmal, mit dem Gewicht nach vorne zu kommen, genug Beweglichkeit in den Armen zu halten und die Arme nicht nach innen knicken zu lassen.

Mehrere komplexe Punkte, erreicht durch eine einfache, positive Anweisung. "Ellbogen raus".

Wenn man dann mal ein Gefühl bekommen hat, spricht wohl nichts dagegen, eine natürliche Haltung einzunehmen. Wobei man dann auch sicher sein muss, nicht die Ellbogen nach innen klappen zu lassen, mit gestreckten Armen zu fahren oder generell sein Gewicht nach hinten fallen zu lassen.

Ich hab zuletzt nochmal einen ordentlichen Push gemacht, indem ich mehr auf den Druck am Vorderrad achte, bzw. vermeide immer mitten in Schlüsselstellen nach hinten zu wandern. Aber den Luxus, nur auf einen einzelnen Parameter bewusst achten zu müssen, hat man in einem Anfängerkurs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (2. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> Wenn man Fahrtechnik auf diese Weise betrachten will, wird die Vermittlung bzw. Lehre aber schwieriger und komplexer, weil es ja keine allgemeingültigen Regeln mehr gibt und alles situationsbedingt und dann auch noch dynamisch betrachtet werden muss.



Wie wärs wir stellen diese Regeln einfach mal auf? Schreiben sie auf, z.B.

"Um das Vorderrad zu entlasten (zu heben), muss einen Augenblick vorher ein Impuls nach unten auf den Lenker gegeben werden."



WOli schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das der Grund ist, weshalb üblicherweise lastfreier Lenker und Gewicht auf den Pedalen gelehrt wird. Das ist gut zu verstehen und man macht damit erst mal keine kritischen Fehler und es funktioniert in weiten Bereichen sehr gut.



Dabei kommen dann die Biker raus, die mit schleifenden Bremsen in Grundhaltung die Trails entlangeiern.

Von da aus geht's mit noch mehr Haltung halten halt nicht weiter.

Biken ist komplex. Dazu lernen ist herausfordernd. Aber deshalb macht es doch Spaß?!?


----------



## WOli (2. Mai 2022)

Ja klar, nur muss man dann abgrenzen, für welches Level diese Regeln gedacht sind, was die Voraussetzungen dafür sind, was die Ziele sind und für welche Fahrsituationen die jeweilige Regel gilt.

Ich erinnere mich noch an einen viertägigen Enduro-Kurs vor ein paar Jahren: am Ende saßen wir im Auto und haben versucht, die 8-10 wesentlichen Grundregeln für eine "korrekte" (statische) Position im Bike aufzuschreiben. Anschließend hab ich persönlich lange gebraucht, bis diese Grundlagen so verwurzelt waren, dass ich nicht mehr drüber nachdenken musste.

Wenn Du mir damals was über einen Ablauf erzählt hättest, der immer dynamisch ist und dass es nur um Impulse geht... meine eh schon bestehende Verwirrung wäre komplett gewesen.


----------



## WOli (2. Mai 2022)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> "Um das Vorderrad zu entlasten (zu heben), muss einen Augenblick vorher ein Impuls nach unten auf den Lenker gegeben werden."



Das wäre, um das Vorderrad zum Beispiel über eine nasse diagonale Wurzel zu heben, oder? Dann käme aber sinnvollerweise dazu, mit dem Körper kurz vorher etwas nach vorne zu gehen und dann das Rad nachzuziehen, wenn das VR in der Luft ist?


----------



## mad raven (2. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir damals was über einen Ablauf erzählt hättest, der immer dynamisch ist und dass es nur um Impulse geht... meine eh schon bestehende Verwirrung wäre komplett gewesen.


Ich denke bei sowas hauptsächlich in Bewegung anstatt in Position.  Also weniger "Druck auf das VR bringen" sondern mehr "sich bei der Einfahrt in den Anlieger klein *machen* und sich im Scheitelpunkt nach oben/vorne *strecken *



WOli schrieb:


> Das wäre, um das Vorderrad zum Beispiel über eine nasse diagonale Wurzel zu heben, oder? Dann käme aber sinnvollerweise dazu, mit dem Körper kurz vorher etwas nach vorne zu gehen und dann das Rad nachzuziehen, wenn das VR in der Luft ist?


Hängt sicher von der Wurzel ab aber wirkt auf mich gerade wie der Fall: 3 Leute 4 Meinung: mein Ansatz hierbei:
Ist die Wurzel kleine, dann einfach mit Tempo draufhalten ggf Gewicht etwas verlängern - erst nach hinten dann nach vorne dann wieder zentral.
Ist die Wurzel großer dann wird der Impuls stärker und ich mache eine Art Mini Bunny Hop/Manual. Das HR darf gerne Dranklatschen solange das VR sauber drüber kommt und das Gewicht vorne ist. (Und danach natürlich wieder zentral gehen)


----------



## MTB_Daniel (2. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> mit dem Körper kurz vorher etwas nach vorne zu gehen und dann das Rad nachzuziehen,


Das ist es ja, es ist dynamisch. Schwung holen, Input geben. Ein Impuls.

Das Gegenteil von Haltung halten halt.


----------



## WOli (2. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Hängt sicher von der Wurzel ab



Das meine ich. Hilfreicher wäre aus meiner Sicht zum Beispiel:

*Technik*: entlasten/ anheben des Vorderrades
*Mögliches Anwendungsszenario*: überfahren einer schrägen Wurzel im steilen technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände
*Zielsetzungen*:
 - kontrollierte und möglichst geringe Geschwindigkeitszunahme
 - verhindern von seitlichem abrutschen
*Ausführung*: ...
*Fahrlevel bei dem es zu zwingender Anwendung kommt*: fortgeschritten
*Fahrlevel bei dem die Technik geübt werden kann*: beliebig
*Sinnvolle Variation*: verschieben des Schwerpunktes nach vorne im Moment der Kompression, bei der Landung wieder zentral gehen
*Alternative Techniken*: in einfacherem Gelände: Bunny Hop / dagegen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (2. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> - kontrollierte und möglichst geringe Geschwindigkeitszunahme


Immer wieder lustig wie sich manche Dinge unterscheiden. Mein Ziel wäre nicht  Geschwindigkeitszunahme zu vermeiden, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, möglichst wenig Tempo verlieren und so schnell wie möglich rüber.


WOli schrieb:


> *Sinnvolle Variation*: verschieben des Schwerpunktes nach vorne im Moment der Kompression, bei der Landung wieder zentral gehen


ich bin nicht sicher ob du genau das beschrieben hast was du meinst, aber *in *die Kompression *nach vorne gehen* klingt für mich gefährlich. Ich klein machen und durchpuschen klingt für mich sinnvoller.

und ganz allgemein - back to topic - was mir noch eingefallen ist: Gewicht auf dem VR bedeutet nicht Zehenspitzen runter Klar bekommt man so (mehr) gewicht auf das VR, aber man erkauft sich den durch eine sehr instabile Position auf dem Bike


----------



## scratch_a (2. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> Mögliches Anwendungsszenario: überfahren einer schrägen Wurzel *im steilen technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände*
> Zielsetzungen:
> - kontrollierte und möglichst geringe Geschwindigkeitszunahme





mad raven schrieb:


> Mein Ziel wäre nicht  Geschwindigkeitszunahme zu vermeiden, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, *möglichst wenig Tempo verlieren und so schnell wie möglich rüber.*



Dann gehörst du wohl zu den paar wenigen % Pros hier im Forum 
Weil die meisten Radler würden sich in dem beschriebenen Szenario gar nicht fahren trauen. Und bei denen, die sich das zutrauen, würden es die meisten langsam fahren und nur Spezialisten trauen sich mit Geschwindigkeit zu fahren, wohl wissend, dass ein Sturz durchaus äußerst unschön enden könnte.
Zumindest lese ich das so


----------



## mad raven (2. Mai 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du wohl zu den paar wenigen % Pros hier im Forum


puh ka. pro würde ich von mir selber nicht sagen, auf gutes Körpergefühl und Bikekontrolle können wir uns einigen. Und eine gute Falltechnik 
Meine Referenzstrecke wäre jetzt z.b. die Enduro in Willingen bei Nässe. Wäre für mich ein Kandidat für Tempo und locker bleiben bringt Sicherheit. An den meisten Stellen hilft imho einfach drauf halten und das VR leicht machen damit es drüber kommt. (Für einen Bunnyhop bei hohem Tempo im Gelände bin ich zu wenig Pro ).

Da es nicht zu OT wird habe ich die  mir die Ausgangsfrage noch mal angeschaut:
Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, ich denke mehr in Bewegungen als in Positionen,  aber im Endeffekt läuft es auf drei Punkte raus:

(möglichst) zentral bleiben (siehe aber auch Faustregel unten)
locker bleiben
der Kopf bewegt sich auf einer möglichst smoothen Bahn unabhängig vom Bike

alles andere passiert situativ, egal ob VR be- oder entlasten. Wobei als Faustregel (fast immer) gilt: Sobald das VR auf der Linie ist kommt das HR schon irgendwie hinterher. Anderrum hingegen hat man kaum eine Chance.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. Mai 2022)

Moin @EllisGambor
Hier wurde ja bereits viel geschrieben, und die meisten Tipps sind auch aus meiner Sicht richtig.
Der Gorilla ist aus meiner bescheidenen Sichtweise eine pädagogisch mißratene Krücke gewesen um die Fahranfänger dazu zu bringen das Richtige zu tun, nämlich nicht zu weit nach hinten zu gehen, da man so wenig Kontrolle über das _(Vorder-)_Rad hat. _"Light hands"_ hingegen ist grundsätzlich schon vollkommen richtig, bedeutet aber nicht daß man immer und jederzeit nahezu kaum Gewicht auf den Lenker bringt. Wie hier auch bereits geschrieben wurde kann es in manchen Fahrsituationen durchaus notwendig sein eine Portion Extragrip in Form von Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu bringen, insbesondere in flachen Kurven ohne Support. Da kann es sich durchaus lohnen auch mal den Gorilla zu machen. Überhaupt spielt man mit seinem Körpergewicht auf den Bike, was irgendwann intuitiv wird.

Die Ausrichtung des Cockpit ist hierbei nicht zu unterschätzen. Je nachdem wie hoch bzw. tief das Cockpit ist, wie weit der Lenker nach vorne bzw. nach hinten gedreht ist, kann dies das Fahrverhalten Deines Bikes entscheidend verbessern. Manchmal reicht es nicht nur ein paar Spacer zu tauschen und den Lenker zu drehen, da braucht es einen anderen Lenker und/oder nen anderen Vorbau. Ich selber bin da die Prinzessin auf der Erbse, und merke an meinem eigenen Bike da schon wenige Millimeter.

Um da zwei Extreme zur Veranschaulichung aufzuzeigen:
Wenn Dein Cockpit sehr tief liegt und der Lenker weit nach vorne gedreht ist, bzw. ein sehr langer Vorbau verbaut ist, kann es durchaus sein, daß Du immer _(zu-)_viel Gewicht auf den Lenker hast, aber es von dort auch kaum wegbekommst. Unschön.

Wenn Dein Cockpit sehr hoch liegt _(sei es wegen Spacer und/oder Riserlenker)_ und der Lenker weit nach hinten gedreht ist bzw. ein sehr kurzer Vorbau verbaut ist, kann es durchaus sein daß es Dir so schwerfällt genügend Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen. Ebenfalls unschön.

Da einen für sich optimalen Kompromiß zu finden ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach, gerade als Fahranfänger hat man da nicht unbedingt das richtige Feingefühl für, aber Du scheinst mir auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein


----------



## Ale_Schmi (3. Mai 2022)

Was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskussion auffällt: Es wird versucht durch Gewichtsverlagerung ein Optimum herzustellen.

Was meine ich mit Optimum?
Für mich stellt das Optimum - zumindest in Kurven und allen anderen Situationen, in denen beide Räder am Boden sind - eine 50/50 Gewichtsverteilung an den Reifen dar.
Häufig ist das Gewicht mehr nach hinten verlagert bei einer natürlichen Fahrposition. "Natürlich" heißt hier, dass der Fahrer keine bewusste Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunkts durchführt. 

Die Lage des Körperschwerpunkts kann - ohne zutun des Fahrers - durch viele Parameter bei der Geometrie eingestellt werden. Reach, Spacer, Vorbaulänge, Lenkerrise, Backsweep des Lenkers, Stack, BB Drop, Kettenstrebenlänge. Auf die einzelnen Vor- und Nachteile möchte ich hier gar nicht eingehen. Zu den Parametern, die nur ein Feintuning ermöglichen, gehören: Vorbau, Spacer, Lenkerrise und Backsweep.

Worauf ich hinaus möchte:
Aktuell ist die Geometrie, wie sie angeboten wird, eher darauf ausgelegt, mehr Gewicht auf das Hinterrad zu bringen. Das gilt zumindest für einen Großteil der Fahrer. Es gibt natürlich auch Fahrer, die super/natürlich mit dieser Geometrie klar kommen und ohne bewusste Aktion ihren Schwerpunkt richtig legen. Da ist der "natürliche Stand" von Haus aus passend. Dies gilt aber leider nicht für alle (Großteil).
Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass es nötig ist, das Gewicht aktiv nach vorne zu bringen (es spielt sich im einstelligen cm Bereich ab). Durch eine aktive Position wird das nicht alleine erreicht. Der Fahrer muss zusätzlich eine Verlagerung durchführen.

*Ende des Liedes: Es muss immer etwas Gewicht auf den Händen sein.*

Bevor das Argument kommt, dass die Betrachtung nur statisch durchgeführt worden sei (mit Hilfe von Waagen). Da muss ich leider enttäuschen. Da stecken Fahrmessungen dahinter.

Thema Impuls und Fahrtechnikschulen:
Die Bewegungen werden immer langsam dargestellt, damit der Teilnehmer versteht, wie die Bewegung ausschaut. Dabei passiert es häufig, dass der Teilnehmer eben diese Bewegung fast genauso langsam durchführt. Deswegen erkläre ich meinen Teilnehmern meist noch, wie der Impuls aussehen und anfühlen sollte. Dann kommt bei vielen ein AHHHHA-Erlebnis.

Ich hoffe, dass ich da jetzt niemanden mit dem technischen Ansatz abgehängt habe. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden.


----------



## Deleted 603449 (3. Mai 2022)

ich bin ja faul und möchte mich wenig auf dem Rad bewegen, deshalb ist mir eine balanciertes Rad (für mich eine bessere Bezeichnung als dieses „Zentral im Rad“) wichtig.

Aus dieser Position kann ich mit wenig “Gezappel“ dann arbeiten.

Ist heute oft schwer mit den langen Fronten und kürzten Hinterbauten. Da ist sehr viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad.

Aus der Erfahrung heraus, weiß ich welche Gewichtsverteilung für mich paßt und arbeite hier mit zwei Waagen. Eine unterm VR und eine unterm HR. Das Rad per Spanner in den Sag (oder auch mehr) bringen und dann anpassen.

Bei meinem Rad habe ich unter anderem mit verschieden langen Ausfallenden experimentiert, von 450 - 475mm Kettenstrebenlänge.
 Und bin jetzt in schnellen engen Kurven deutlich schneller und entspannter unterwegs.

Steil Bergauf oder Bergab paßt es natürlich auch noch.

Um ein bisschen Gefühl zu bekommen was eine Gewichstverlagerung aufs Vorderrad bedeutet habe mir eine leere 2l PET Flasche fest an den Lenker geschnallt und dann wiederholt mit möglichst gleicher Haltung eine schnelle, enge Kurve gefahren. Dann immer etwas mehr Wasser in die Flasche und wieder die Kurve. Da bekommt man ein gutes Gefühl, was zum Beispiel 1kg mehr Last auf dem VR bewirkt.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (3. Mai 2022)

Ist ein guter Ansatz, wie ich finde. Muss dann nur noch der SAG im Gelände passen und auch dort die Körperposition. 

Kurzes Heck heißt meist gleichzeitig eine noch längere Front, um ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen oder noch mehr Schwerpunkt verschieben. Da schreibt die Physik leider die Regeln.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (3. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir damals was über einen Ablauf erzählt hättest, der immer dynamisch ist und dass es nur um Impulse geht... meine eh schon bestehende Verwirrung wäre komplett gewesen.



Vergiss die Idee eine bestimmte Haltung einnehmen zu müssen.

Es geht nicht um die Haltung. Es geht um:

Was will ich erreichen?
Welche Voraussetzungen sind gegeben? Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich?

Die Grundhaltung ist dazu da um sie zu verlassen, nicht um in ihr zu erstarren.


Bernd-S schrieb:


> Aus der Erfahrung heraus, weiß ich welche Gewichtsverteilung für mich paßt und arbeite hier mit zwei Waagen.


Und was passt dir als Ausgangsposition? 50/50? 40/60? ...?


----------



## WOli (3. Mai 2022)

Ich bin da ja komplett bei dir.

Ich denke aber, dass man die Grundhaltung erst mal verinnerlicht haben sollte, um sie gezielt dynamisch ständig verlassen zu können. Insofern dürfte es die meisten Fahrer verwirren, wenn sie ohne weitere Erklärungen Hinweise auf dynamisches Verlassen von der Grundhaltung bekommen.

Was das Entlasten (Anheben) vom VR an Stellen angeht, wo dies nötig ist: offensichtlich müsste man auch noch "steiles und technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände" definieren - schon dabei herscht Unstimmigkeit.

Die (ziemlich) steile Kehre/Kurve, an Du mir das gekonnt und in "zügigem" Tempo bei Nässe auf haufenweise rutschigen und in alle möglichen Richtungen verlaufende Wurzeln vorgemacht hast, stellt so gut wie alle anderen Fahrer mit denen ich unterwegs bin vor größere Herausforderungen. Und das selbst bei guten Bedingungen und auf den "einfacheren" Linien dort. Bunny Hops sind an der Stelle ausgeschlossen, wirklich schnell fahren auch.


----------



## mad raven (3. Mai 2022)

WOli schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass man die Grundhaltung erst mal verinnerlicht haben sollte, um sie gezielt dynamisch ständig verlassen zu können. Insofern dürfte es die meisten Fahrer verwirren, wenn sie ohne weitere Erklärungen Hinweise auf dynamisches Verlassen von der Grundhaltung bekommen.


ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob es nicht auch anders geht. Wenn ich Anfängern im Bekanntenkreis die Grundlagen erkläre mache ich es meist  was man nicht machen sollte (Arme/Beine ganz durch strecken, Ellenbogen zu sehr, am Bike hängen ...). Und als Lösungsansatz um das zu vermeiden: locker bleiben und einfach fahren, mit dem einzigen Ziel: Die schlechten Positionen zu vermeiden und zentral stehen.
Meist funktioniert das schon ganz gut. Ab dann gibt es erst Tipps zur Position: wie Hüfte weiter nach hinten, Schultern mehr nach unten/vorne. Ellenbogen weiter ausdrehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 603449 (3. Mai 2022)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Und was passt dir als Ausgangsposition? 50/50? 40/60? ...?



Eine Zahl zu nennen wär hier nichts bringen. Ist wie beim Luftdruck. Hängt von soviel Einflußgrößen und natürlich den Möglichkeiten des Rades ab. Und auch der typischen Strecke. Fähr man immer suopersteile Trails bergab, eher schnelle leicht abfallende Trails usw. 

Ich würde einfach das Rad nehmen wie es ist, mit Zusatzgewichten am Lenker spielen und dann sehen, wie man das über die Verlängerung der Kettenstrebe abgebildet bekommt. Leider sind selbst bei teuren Rädern hier wenig Verstellmöglichkeiten vorhanden.

Auf dieses Thema bin ich übrigens über einen Radkollegen gekommen, der für Rennställe im MTB Sport angepasste Kettenstreben baut, die sich optisch nicht von Serienteile unterscheiden.


----------



## trialsrookie (4. Mai 2022)

Ale_Schmi schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus möchte:
> Aktuell ist die Geometrie, wie sie angeboten wird, eher darauf ausgelegt, mehr Gewicht auf das Hinterrad zu bringen. Das gilt zumindest für einen Großteil der Fahrer. Es gibt natürlich auch Fahrer, die super/natürlich mit dieser Geometrie klar kommen und ohne bewusste Aktion ihren Schwerpunkt richtig legen. Da ist der "natürliche Stand" von Haus aus passend. Dies gilt aber leider nicht für alle (Großteil).
> Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass es nötig ist, das Gewicht aktiv nach vorne zu bringen (es spielt sich im einstelligen cm Bereich ab). Durch eine aktive Position wird das nicht alleine erreicht. Der Fahrer muss zusätzlich eine Verlagerung durchführen.
> 
> *Ende des Liedes: Es muss immer etwas Gewicht auf den Händen sein.*


Ja, aber auch hier wieder ... es kommt darauf an  

- Die weiter oben erwähnte schnelle Kurve im Flachen, ohne Support: Gewicht aktiv nach vorne bringen macht wohl meistens Sinn.

- Bergab (und dafür sind doch die meisten Bikes mit moderner Geo (long-low-slack) ausgelegt) hast du sowieso automatisch mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, *wenn du nicht zu weit/wie früher nach hinten gehst. *

Und das ist doch der Clou bei der aktuellen Geo: im Vergleich zu den alten Bikes kannst du in einer "zentralen" Haltung fahren und musst nicht nach hinten gehen. Gleichzeitig schluckt die Gabel mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel besser, wodurch man weniger leicht hängen bleibt (OTB...). Aus der zentralen Haltung heraus kann man wiederum aktiver mit dem Körper arbeiten und kann so die Limits weiter pushen...


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Mai 2022)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> die Limits weiter pushen...







Zusammenfassend kann man also sagen "Es kommt drauf an..." 👍


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Mai 2022)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch hier wieder ... es kommt darauf an
> 
> - Die weiter oben erwähnte schnelle Kurve im Flachen, ohne Support: Gewicht aktiv nach vorne bringen macht wohl meistens Sinn.
> 
> ...


Das musste man mit ner alten Geo auch nicht unbedingt. Da da aber schon kleinere Fehler schnell mit nem OTB bestraft werden, haben viele dazu geneigt zu weit zu hinten zu stehen.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht war dies auch den nicht abgesenkten Sattelstützen geschuldet.
Ich finde, daß eine wenig kommunizierte Größe die Größe der Fahrer ist.
Ein kleiner Mensch - so geht es mir zumindest als normal kleine Frau - kommt nach meiner Meinung auf eher kürzeren Rahmen besser zurecht, da mit kleineren Bewegungen in Längsrichtung der gleiche Effekt erzielt wird wie mit größeren Bewegungen auf langen Rahmen.

Auf den modernen langen Rahmen auch in Gr. S ist es für mich ähnlich wie auf einem Geländemotorrad, natürlich viel Laufruhe, man rauscht sicher bergab aber man muß sich viel zu übertrieben bewegen, um den gleichen Effekt zu erzielen wie der lange Lulatsch, der durch seine Größe viel längere Hebel hat.

Für meine Wünsche nach steilen, oft rutschigen und kniffligen also eher langsamen Trails ist immernoch mein Lieblingsrad mein altes Demo S-Works (Rahmen von 2013 aber als Mullet 27,5"/26") obwohl natürlich für ebene Trails zu schwer. Aber bergab habe ich den flachen Lenkwinkel der modernen Bikes und kann, da ich gern flach über dem Bike stehe, mit bewußten bzw. automatischen Microbewegungen das Spiel zwischen VR blockiert, rutscht oder zuviel Last auf dem VR absolvieren.  Und ja, oftmals liegt dabei bewußt Gewicht auf den Händen und das HR ist ganz leicht, blockiert ja eh im Steilen.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (5. Mai 2022)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch hier wieder ... es kommt darauf an
> 
> - Die weiter oben erwähnte schnelle Kurve im Flachen, ohne Support: Gewicht aktiv nach vorne bringen macht wohl meistens Sinn.
> 
> ...


Genau auf diese bergab-Situation gehe ich ja ein. Selbst dort muss aktiv mit dem Gewicht nach vorne gegangen werden. Entweder fahre ich demnach zu flache Strecken bergab oder messe falsch. 

Die meisten modernen Bikes berücksichtigen das "Bergab" mittlerweile mehr. Aber ein zentraler Stand im/über den Rad wird zumindest mit meinem Fahrstil nicht erreicht. Da müsste ich meinen aktuellen Reach um 35mm und die Kettenstrebe um 20mm verlängern, um eine ausgewogene Balance zu erreichen.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Vielleicht war dies auch den nicht abgesenkten Sattelstützen geschuldet.
> Ich finde, daß eine wenig kommunizierte Größe die Größe der Fahrer ist.
> Ein kleiner Mensch - so geht es mir zumindest als normal kleine Frau - kommt nach meiner Meinung auf eher kürzeren Rahmen besser zurecht, da mit kleineren Bewegungen in Längsrichtung der gleiche Effekt erzielt wird wie mit größeren Bewegungen auf langen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Thema kleine Personen:
- vollkommen richtig, dass kleine Personen aufgrund des Hebels viel viel mehr Kraft im Verhältnis zu großen Personen aufbringen muss. Oder anders gesagt: die Fahrtechnik muss viel sauberer ausgeführt werden, da nur wenig durch Kraft kompensiert werden kann. Das fällt oft schön in gemischten Fahrtechnikkursen auf.


----------



## mad raven (5. Mai 2022)

Ale_Schmi schrieb:


> Da müsste ich meinen aktuellen Reach um 35mm und die Kettenstrebe um 20mm verlängern, um eine ausgewogene Balance zu erreichen.


Rein naiv mathematisch würde ich sagen es sollte dann genügen den r Achim 15mm zu verlängern.  Warum noch die Kettenstrebe?
Betrachtet man das ganze für einen Fully ändern sich die Werte vllt etwas, aber trotzdem: warum beide?
Und das ganze hängt doch nicht nur am Rahmen sondern auch am verbauten Vorbau,  Bein einem? 20cm old school Vorbau sollten die Werte doch anders sein als bei einem modernen 35mm Vorbau.


Ale_Schmi schrieb:


> .Oder anders gesagt: die Fahrtechnik muss viel sauberer ausgeführt werden, da nur wenig durch Kraft kompensiert werden kann.


Lustig wie unterschiedlich die Sichtweisen sind.
Ich bin auch unterdurchschnittlich groß und hätte es genau andersrum formuliert: auf Grund des größeren Hebels müssen lange Menschen sauberer fahren da eine kleine Bewegung eine viel größerer Auswirkung hat als bei kleinen Personen


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Lustig wie unterschiedlich die Sichtweisen sind.
> Ich bin auch unterdurchschnittlich groß und hätte es genau andersrum formuliert: auf Grund des größeren Hebels müssen lange Menschen sauberer fahren da eine kleine Bewegung eine viel größerer Auswirkung hat als bei kleinen Personen


Nee, als veranschaulichendes Beispiel das Geländemotorrad in Einheitsgröße:
Der lange Fahrer schiebt mit leicht angewinkelten Knien sein Hüfte etwas nach achtern, um den gleichen Effekt/Schwerpunktverschiebung zu erzielen muß ich die Arme komplett strecken, die Beine ebenfalls sehr, das Gesäß ist dadurch fast auf der Sitzbank - wie soll man da noch agieren können?
Und wenn der lange Fahrer mal so eine extreme Haltung einnimmt, dann ist sein Körperschwerpunkt längs oder quer an Stellen wo meiner nie hinkommt.

Zurück zum MtB: wenn man Bilder von den normal/großen Männern auf den langen Rahmen sieht, dann stehen sie locker und passend drauf. Hier bei uns sind die Abfahrten max. 360 Hm lang, da stehe ich gern tief (angewinkelte Beine und Beine) auf dem Rad, ähnlich wie DH Piloten (nur bin ich viieel langsamer...), wenn ich so auf einem langen Rahmen fahre, dann paßt das einfach nicht so gut. Aber das ist mein Empfinden.


----------



## Mimsey (5. Mai 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nee, als veranschaulichendes Beispiel das Geländemotorrad in Einheitsgröße:
> Der lange Fahrer schiebt mit leicht angewinkelten Knien sein Hüfte etwas nach achtern, um den gleichen Effekt/Schwerpunktverschiebung zu erzielen muß ich die Arme komplett strecken, die Beine ebenfalls sehr, das Gesäß ist dadurch fast auf der Sitzbank - wie soll man da noch agieren können?
> Und wenn der lange Fahrer mal so eine extreme Haltung einnimmt, dann ist sein Körperschwerpunkt längs oder quer an Stellen wo meiner nie hinkommt.
> 
> Zurück zum MtB: wenn man Bilder von den normal/großen Männern auf den langen Rahmen sieht, dann stehen sie locker und passend drauf. Hier bei uns sind die Abfahrten max. 360 Hm lang, da stehe ich gern tief (angewinkelte Beine und Beine) auf dem Rad, ähnlich wie DH Piloten (nur bin ich viieel langsamer...), wenn ich so auf einem langen Rahmen fahre, dann paßt das einfach nicht so gut. Aber das ist mein Empfinden.


Beine mehr Strecken, arme dahin wo es bequem ist und laufen lassen und !reagieren! ^^
Auf dem Langen Rad kannst du fast überall sehr Zentral auf dem Rad chillen und es wird machen und grip haben. Mit geknickten beinen da stehen und den Schwerpunkt irgendwie nach hinten zu verlagern um otb zu vermeiden, macht nur müde und entlastet das Vorderrad, was wir ja garnicht wollen.
Diese Räder mit viel Federweg sind nunmal gemacht zum Bügeln, man muss nur mal ein wenig flotter über ein Wurzelfeld fahren dann merkt man, dass es sicherer ist, als langsam 

Kleine Menschen sollten aber eh Mullet fahren und angepassten Reach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (5. Mai 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nee, als veranschaulichendes Beispiel das Geländemotorrad in Einheitsgröße:
> Der lange Fahrer schiebt mit leicht angewinkelten Knien sein Hüfte etwas nach achtern, um den gleichen Effekt/Schwerpunktverschiebung zu erzielen muß ich die Arme komplett strecken, die Beine ebenfalls sehr, das Gesäß ist dadurch fast auf der Sitzbank - wie soll man da noch agieren können?


ich bin nicht sicher wie sinnvoll man das vergleichen kann. erstens ist afik ein Geländemotorrad größer als in (handelsübliches) MTB, ausserdem ist beim MTB der Fahrer die schwere Masse, nicht das Bike.
Als kleiner Mensch auf einem zu großem Bike bin ich bei dir. Dann sieht es wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus wie von dir oben beschrieben (wenn auch nicht auf MTB bezogen). Aber dafür gibt es zum Glück verschieden Großen.


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Zurück zum MtB: wenn man Bilder von den normal/großen Männern auf den langen Rahmen sieht, dann stehen sie locker und passend drauf. Hier bei uns sind die Abfahrten max. 360 Hm lang, da stehe ich gern tief (angewinkelte Beine und Beine) auf dem Rad, ähnlich wie DH Piloten (nur bin ich viieel langsamer...), wenn ich so auf einem langen Rahmen fahre, dann paßt das einfach nicht so gut. Aber das ist mein Empfinden.


Unterscheidet sich bei mir etwas je nach Bile, da aber beide Großen passend sind würde ich sagen es ist zumindest übertragbar/vergleichbar.
Auf meinem DH stehe ich eher in der von dir erwähnten Position: Hüfte zurück, Schultern tief (Ferse runter, Schwerpunkt zentral,..). Aber wichtig: immer noch beweglich in alle Richtungen.
Ich denke mehr in Hüfte zurück/beugen anstatt Bein beugen da ich so besser den Sweetspot finde wo  die Oberschenkel im Verhältnis zu der Arschmuskulatur weniger arbeiten.
Ausserdem bedeutet Arme und Beine beugen noch nicht Schultern tief und das ist imho eigentlich das Ziel.
Auf meine HT stehe ich (auf den selben Trails wie mit dem DH)  deutlich aufrechter. Die Beine sind  nur leicht gebeugt und die Schultern deutlich weiter oben. Trotzdem versuche ich die Schulterachse/Nase über dem Vorbau zu halten während mein KSP über den Tretlager liegt (meistens/normalerweise/...)
So wie ich dich verstehe entspricht das mehr der Position die du für normal große Männer beschreibst.

Dauerhaft (und wenn auch nur über wenige 100hm) mit Kraft eine (zu?) tiefe Position zu halten klingt für mich hochgradig kontraproduktiv - insbesondere in Bezug auf Kraftaufwand, Locker bleiben und Beweglichkeit.
Ich weiß nicht wie Groß du bist, aber möglicherweise ist dein Bike (immer noch) zu groß für dich?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube ja daß man mit Pauschalisierungen wie old school Geo vs. long, low & slack punkto genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad nicht wirklich weiter kommt, denn grundsätzlich bieten auch die verschiedenen Geo-Ansätze bei den meisten Bikes schon die Möglichkeit für ausreichend Druck am Vorderrad zu sorgen. Räder, die so schlecht ausbalanciert sind, daß man selbst bei optimaler Einstellung nicht genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt, sind m.E. ne absolute Ausnahme, und das nicht erst seit heute.

Zumeist ist es der Fahrer, der sich nicht optimal positioniert und so für zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad in den entscheidenden Situationen sorgt. Hierbei kann allerdings auch eine nicht passende Cockpiteinstellung mitursächlich sein. Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, daß jede Körperanatomie mehr oder weniger einzigartig ist, und daß die Bikes bei Auslieferung_ "nur"_ mit einer vom Hersteller vorgenommenen Grundeinstellung versehen ist, welche häufig zumindest einigermaßen passt, aber auch dies nicht immer. Diese Cockpiteinstellung perfekt zu personalisieren verlangt eine gewisse Erfahrung und dazu einen gut funktionierenden Popometer. 

Jeder steht halt ein wenig anders im Rad. Man kann sich auch auf eine nicht perfekt angepasste Cockpitausrichtung bis zu einem gewissen Grad sicherlich gut einstellen, so daß man auch damit noch gut zurecht kommt. Der menschliche Körper ist da ja schon sehr anpassungsfähig. Aber optimal ist halt was anderes, und bei Manchen passt es einfach nicht ohne Veränderungen.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (5. Mai 2022)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


mad raven schrieb:


> Rein naiv mathematisch würde ich sagen es sollte dann genügen den r Achim 15mm zu verlängern.  Warum noch die Kettenstrebe?


Wenn ich nur den Reach ändern würde, dann hätte ich das Problem, dass ich mit einem Langholzlaster durch die Gegend fahre. Das heißt, dass der Reach extrem lang wird. Das hat dann auch wieder Einfluss auf meine Beweglichkeit.
Aber ja, rein physikalisch betrachtet, würde eine Änderung des Reach ausreichen. Genauso, wie nur eine Änderung der Kettenstrebe ausreichen würde.
Wenn jetzt noch die Physiologie des Fahrers dazu kommt, dann komme ich darauf, dass eine Änderung beider Werte Sinn macht. So bleibt die Beweglichkeit und die mögliche Kraftentfaltung des Körpers erhalten (nicht zu gestreckt).

Vorbau:
Ja, mit einer Längenänderung des Vorbaus lässt sich der Schwerpunkt auch verschieben. Hast du aber mal versucht mit einem langen Vorbau zu fahren? Klar, das geht, aber schön ist das nicht, wenn der direkte Vergleich möglich ist. Deswegen sehe ich für mich im Enduro und Allmountain Bereich Vorbauten zwischen 35-45 mm am sinnvollsten an unter Berücksichtigung des Backsweeps des Lenkers. Da gibt es für mich nicht viele Alternativen.
Wie lang ein Vorbau werden sollte, ohne negativ im Abfahrtsbereich aufzufallen, ist schwer abzuschätzen. Ich denke bis 50mm geht das noch alles. Da wird es einige geben, die sagen, dass sie keinen Unterschied im Lenkgefühl zwischen 35 und 50mm spüren und dann gibt es wieder andere.

Reach:
Kurz nochmal dazu. Wenn ich die Daten aus der Abfahrt ermittelt habe, kann ich mit denen exakt ermitteln, wie viel länger die Front (Reach oder alternativ die Vorbaulänge) sein sollte, um den Schwerpunkt in der Fahrt zu verschieben.
Das funktioniert bislang gut bei fortgeschrittenen Fahrern, die nicht mehr aus einem Sicherheitsreflex ihr Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, sondern eine natürliche Körperposition einnehmen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. Mai 2022)

Ale_Schmi schrieb:


> Vorbau:
> Ja, mit einer Längenänderung des Vorbaus lässt sich der Schwerpunkt auch verschieben. Hast du aber mal versucht mit einem langen Vorbau zu fahren? Klar, das geht, aber schön ist das nicht, wenn der direkte Vergleich möglich ist. Deswegen sehe ich für mich im Enduro und Allmountain Bereich Vorbauten zwischen 35-45 mm am sinnvollsten an unter Berücksichtigung des Backsweeps des Lenkers. Da gibt es für mich nicht viele Alternativen.
> Wie lang ein Vorbau werden sollte, ohne negativ im Abfahrtsbereich aufzufallen, ist schwer abzuschätzen. Ich denke bis 50mm geht das noch alles. Da wird es einige geben, die sagen, dass sie keinen Unterschied im Lenkgefühl zwischen 35 und 50mm spüren und dann gibt es wieder andere.


Wenn selbst Profidownhiller auch heutzutage noch mit einer Vorbaulänge von bis zu 60mm rumfahren_ (Loic Bruni: 45-55mm, Greg Minnaar: 50-60mm)_, denke ich daß zumindest bis zu der Länge von 60mm sich die negativen Auswirkungen der Vorbaulänge in Grenzen halten. 
Nun schreibst Du ja auch noch _"unter der Berücksichtigung des Backsweeps"_. Der nimmt der Vorbaulänge ja mindestens 10mm, eher mehr je nach Backsweep und Länge.


Ale_Schmi schrieb:


> Reach:
> Kurz nochmal dazu. Wenn ich die Daten aus der Abfahrt ermittelt habe, kann ich mit denen exakt ermitteln, wie viel länger die Front (Reach oder alternativ die Vorbaulänge) sein sollte, um den Schwerpunkt in der Fahrt zu verschieben.
> Das funktioniert bislang gut bei fortgeschrittenen Fahrern, die nicht mehr aus einem Sicherheitsreflex ihr Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, sondern eine natürliche Körperposition einnehmen.


Magst Du das mal präzisieren, wie Du auf den jeweils passenden _(Lenker-)_Reach kommst, bzw. welche Daten Du dazu in der Abfahrt ermittelst?


----------



## Ale_Schmi (5. Mai 2022)

Grundsätzlich nutze ich für die Berechnung den dynamischen SAG. Das spiegelt in etwa die Gewichtsverteilung über die gesamte Strecke wieder.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (8. Mai 2022)

Oh mann, jetzt fahre ich seit 30 Jahren Mountainbike, und beginne erst jetzt zu erkennen: Fahrtechnik = 0. 
Das ist schon krass. Gut, zum einen liegt das an der nicht versenkbaren Sattelstütze und den überlangen Beinen (~100cm bei 1,96), was eh schon leichtes Sturzflug-Feeling mit sich bringt, wenn man bergab fährt (Sattel viel höher als Lenker). Außerdem ist halt der Körperschwerpunkt viel weiter oben. Ich denke, als kleinerer Mensch lässt sich ein Bike besser beherrschen, weil der Gesamtschwerpunkt viel niedriger liegt. Gut, mit besserer Technik könnte man auch das ausgleichen. Drops, Sprünge, Anlieger - noch nie so recht mein Ding gewesen. Fahre eh lieber bergauf (s.o.). Bis ich vor einem halben Jahr ein Spark probegefahren bin, mit dem man sich - oho - richtig in die Kurven schmeissen kann. Seitdem schaue ich Fahrtechnik Videos und versuche zu verstehen, was die da machen und warum. Die Erkenntnis dämmert.
Ich vergleiche es mal mit Snowboarden oder Skifahren: Im Prinzip bin ich die letzten 29 Jahre im Schneepflug die Pisten runtergerutscht. Auf der Piste mußt Du irgendwann die Angst vor der Steilheit und der Geschwindigkeit überwinden, und Dich quasi mit dem Kopf voran zu Tal "stürzen". Paradoxerweise bringt erst das Kontrolle, obwohl das Angstzentrum einen nach hinten schieben will, wo man genau die Kontrolle verliert. Und ich beginne zu verstehen, daß es beim Biken ähnlich ist. Jedenfalls merke ich allmählich, daß sich das Bike deutlich besser beherrschen lässt, wenn ich situativ nach vorne in den Lenker reingehe, den Schwerpunkt insgesamt absenke. Obwohl sich das anfühlt, als würde man schon einen halben OTB machen. Und je nach Fahrsituation das Rad unter mir verschiebe - beim Bremsen zuerst das Rad nach vorne, bei Kurven mehr nach hinten oder zur Seite. Dabei muss ich gerade komplett neu kalibrieren, wo sich mein Körper relativ zum Bike aufzuhalten hat. Krass.
Außerdem voll anstrengend, wenn mans nicht gewohnt ist! 
Um mal den Bogen zum Threadthema zu schließen: Ich stelle mir vor, ich bin quasi eine dahinfliegende Masse ca. 1,20 m über dem Boden, und je nachdem, was ich vorhabe, muss ich halt mein Bike in die dazu passende Position bringen. Ich bin gerade dabei, herauszufinden, um wieviel ich für welche Kurve das Rad nach hinten schieben muss, um mit dem Vorderrad genügend Biss zu entwickeln. Offenbar geht das mit (anstrengender) Absenkung des Schwerpunkts besser. Und die Planung dieser Kurven - vor der Kurve bremsen heißt Rad nach vorn, bremsen, dann Rad wieder nach hinten, Druck auf dem Vorderrad und rum, und hinter der Kurve nicht in den Baum rauschen. Puh. Das kribbelt richtig unter der Hirnrinde, da werden jetzt fleißig neue Synapsen verknüpft. Lernen lernen lernen. Ausprobieren, nachdenken, anwenden. Und da ja keine Situation im Wald genau so ist wie im Video, muß man eben auch die Position dauernd anpassen, eine "Demo"- Haltung wie auch immer man die nennt, passt eh nicht auf alles. 

Aber: Macht Spaß. Hab grad sozusagen nen komplett neuen Sport gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

